# How much are you paying for 9mm practice ammo?



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Gander Mountain is listing CCI Blazer ammo for $12.99/box (50). Web orders only. Can they ship to you if you don't have a FFL?

What do you pay locally for 9mm ammo?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Packard said:


> Can they ship to you if you don't have a FFL?


Yup, you're in the clear for ammo, they just need to verify that you're 21 years of age. Good thing, too, it's the only reasonable way to get ammo for my 9x18 Mak, none of the local places seem to carry it.

KG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Walmart has Winchester White Box 100 round value pack for $24.00.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I would have never have thought of Walmart. And they are open 24 hours too.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep, WWB for all my guns usually. They'll sometimes have federal 50 packs that come out even cheaper than the WWB 100 packs as well. That's always a nice bonus.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

I use Federal in all mine, $10.47 a box and it seems to keep my guns cleaner than any others. And also have had no issues at all. Usually get it at walmart, they just raised it a dollare from 9.47 a month ago

When i do buy WWB its from fleet farm for $21.99 a box $2 cheaper than walmart usually


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Packard said:


> I would have never have thought of Walmart. And they are open 24 hours too.


Some do not sell ammo. :smt021


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

*9mm ammo*

10.47 for 50 federal

9.47 for 50 tulammo

@ walmart


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

HI. In the UK i can get 100 9mm Remington for £20 what ever that is in dollars.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

manta said:


> HI. In the UK i can get 100 9mm Remington for £20 what ever that is in dollars.


About $31.42


----------



## MusProd (Oct 6, 2010)

Gander Mountain generally has specials. If one is close to you, just call for a price. I recently purchased Winchester White Box at $12.00/box.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

manta said:


> HI. In the UK i can get 100 9mm Remington for £20 what ever that is in dollars.


Here it is $24.95 at Walmart.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

manta said:


> HI. In the UK i can get 100 9mm Remington for £20 what ever that is in dollars.


I thought handguns were banned completely in the UK by the Firearms Act 1997?

KG


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

kg333 said:


> I thought handguns were banned completely in the UK by the Firearms Act 1997?
> 
> KG


 Not completely banned, just mostly banned.


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Some do not sell ammo. :smt021


And MOST who do are consistently low on popular calibers...right now the 9mm seems to be showing up semi-regularly and around $10-12 (50 FMJ).

.380 still nowhere except gun shows and still pretty pricey even there.

:smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

adjohns3 said:


> .380 still nowhere except gun shows and still pretty pricey even there.
> 
> :smt1099


That used to be the same out here too. The Walmart by me now seems to always be fully stocked with 380 ammo. It's hit or miss with most everything else.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

kg333 said:


> I thought handguns were banned completely in the UK by the Firearms Act 1997?
> 
> KG


HI. Handguns were banned in England Scotland and Wlales but not N Ireland. They are banning them in the republic of ireland at the moment.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

The can get away with some things in England that would never play out in the USA.

A while back they banned certain breeds of dogs. Rather ban newly acquired dogs, (from what I read) they forced existing owners to rid themselves of these dogs.

This would be a difficult piece of legislation to pass in the USA.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

manta said:


> HI. Handguns were banned in England Scotland and Wlales but not N Ireland. They are banning them in the republic of ireland at the moment.


Ah, gotcha. Best of luck to you guys fighting off the bans there!

KG


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

Packard said:


> The can get away with some things in England that would never play out in the USA.
> 
> A while back they banned certain breeds of dogs. Rather ban newly acquired dogs, (from what I read) they forced existing owners to rid themselves of these dogs.
> 
> This would be a difficult piece of legislation to pass in the USA.


Yes they brought in a law called the dangerous dog act , Banning all what they called pit bull type dogs . The dog can be taken of you and destroyed. It was bad rushed legislation.


----------



## manta (Jul 2, 2010)

kg333 said:


> Ah, gotcha. Best of luck to you guys fighting off the bans there!
> 
> KG


Thanks but most people in the uk are anti gun .So the the goverment can ban guns without losing votes .


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Packard said:


> The can get away with some things in England that would never play out in the USA.
> 
> A while back they banned certain breeds of dogs. Rather ban newly acquired dogs, (from what I read) they forced existing owners to rid themselves of these dogs.
> 
> This would be a difficult piece of legislation to pass in the USA.


Difficult in large part because so many in the US have guns. :mrgreen:


----------

